# What was the outcome of the Peter Leithart trial?



## yoyoceramic (Jul 1, 2011)

I tried googleing around, but I could not find any statements or outcomes on the FV trial that Peter Leithart (PCA) was supposed to have at the Pacific Northwest Presbytery.

Peter Leithart Trial « The Federal Vision

Does anyone have other sources?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 1, 2011)

I think it has been postponed for a few months. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Matthew Tringali (Jul 1, 2011)

It happened, but in executive session and we won't know the findings until October. Jason Stellman talks about this on his blog.

ETA: Link to one of Stellman's post after the trial: Creed Code Cult: See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil



> First, everyone who was present—the commission, the witnesses, the defense’s counsel, the prosecutor, the defendant, and the members of the Pacific Northwest Presbytery—are all under a strict confidentiality agreement that each person had to sign, saying that we will discuss none of the details of the case until the final ruling has been made.
> 
> Concerning the final ruling, the process will be that the commission renders its judgment to presbytery in the form of a report consisting of the reasons for its ruling on each of the five charges. Without debate, that report will be voted up or down by the PNWP. The latest that would happen is at our stated meeting in October, although it is possible, if the commission’s report is ready sooner, for a called meeting to take place at which the vote can be taken.


----------



## discipulo (Jul 1, 2011)

This has been such a sad situation.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jul 1, 2011)

What is sad is the end result won't matter at all to Leithart. He is working out of bounds and I imagine will continue to minister to that church regardless of the court's decision.


----------



## Gage Browning (Jul 1, 2011)

I've always wondered what the reasoning is for allowing someone to labor "out of bounds" anyway. Can anyone tell me why the PCA allows it? What are the benefits?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 1, 2011)

Gage Browning said:


> I've always wondered what the reasoning is for allowing someone to labor "out of bounds" anyway. Can anyone tell me why the PCA allows it? What are the benefits?



I cannot speak for the PCA, but the ARP allows it for what I would guess would be similar circumstances. You could have a minister who has been ordained by his presbytery moving to an area where either a) does not have a call or b) there is not an established church. As an example, Benjamin Glaser (Backwoods Presbyterian) has been ordained by Northeast Presbytery of the ARP. He received a call to serve in a different area (southern Mississippi) at a church that is current independent but is seeking ARP affiliation. The hope is that they will eventually come into the ARP; in the interim, Benjamin is serving as their pastor. The difference is that his ordaining presbytery is different geographically from the one in which he serves. If the church he pastors were to come into the ARP as an official church, then he would be able to switch his credentials to the new presbytery.


----------



## Gage Browning (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Tim. That kind of issue makes sense to me, but laboring out of bounds in perpetuity...I don't understand the rationale.


----------

